# Possible Haunt



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well the past few day's I've been super busy with a TON of different things going on in my life. School is coming to an end, I'm working a ton, my car's been broken down for almost 3 weeks, family, friends, and so on.
However, the other day my dad mentioned to me that he has a friend who owns a big o warehouse here in Waverly and he said that we may be able to do a haunt in there this year.
This was BIG news to me because we've been looking for the past 2 years about getting a buidling and now that it's almost happening i'm getting quite overwhelmed... not to mention the other stuff above!
Anyways, we saw the place today... needs quite the clean up! but if all goes well, we'll get it for this year! I totally forgot my camera... but hopefully i'll be able to take some this weekend...
Wish me luck!
.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good luck FYF.

Yes, we want pics of the place.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

FYF, that is great news! What a cool opportunity for you. Yes, please share pics when you get a chance.

There's an old vacant Home Base warehouse just down the street from my house that I have my eye on, but it's beyond my means at the moment...not only to purchase/lease, but more importantly to fill with fun stuff. One day I'll do it, but until then I'll live vicariously through your good fortune. 

Liam


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! Good fortune to be sure! we want pics we want pics


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, good for you! Glad everythings coming together for ya. 
PICS,PICS,PICS and more PICS


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I do wish you all the best FYF. I've heard that getting the fire and building inspectors involved from the start can make things a lot easier down the road.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey, i'm 16 too- how come there aren't any perfect vacant buildings in my town?... best of luck!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Be sure and check out Kelly Allen's "So You Want to be a Haunt Entrepreneur" also for a ton of great info on getting started in the world of pro haunting. Also JB Corn's books, availbe for free download, are a great resource.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

No word from the guy yet...
we are giving him a week to make up his mind...
we need to get started asap!

thanks for all the good luck wishing!
.

i'll keep you all posted as we figure things out!

.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That will be awsome if you get that..good luck to you.!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

things aren't looking good about getting the building for this year...
the guy isn't really sure if he wants to go through with it and i'm not going to waste my time with someone who's not sure if he wants us to be there.

i guess i was hoping the whole time that we wouldn't get it... seeing as i've been planning on making stuff for here at my home so if we were to get the building i would have to start planning all over again.
plus, this way we are still small enough to not mess around with fire codes and all that other fun stuff.

next year we may get it... but until then i'll be happy with my home!

thanks for all your kind words and support...

just wait until next year....

.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sounds like you made the right decision to not diddle around waiting for the property guy to make up his mind. From what I've seen in researching the pro haunts, if they're not at least 90% fired-up gung-ho on the idea, they'll never go through with it. Seems they'll either wishy washy around until it's too late for you to really get all the work done you need to, or worse yet they'll green flag it with reservations and then change their mind and pull the rug out from under you in October.

I'd see it this way... you've got a whole year to find another place (get an early start!) and build up your props/scenery/walls a bit at a time to spread the cost out more. Makes the big expenditure less crippling when it's time to get the big ball rolling next season. Good luck!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Those are my exact thoughts/plans Revenant!

I've been trying to put together high quality rooms and such and trying to keep out this "filler rooms" I make every room with a purpose and try to keep a good ratio of props and actors.

I went to a haunt last year that was just horrible with that!

They had so many rooms, it seemed as if they just threw their props in the rooms just to say they had an extra room. They also had just a walk through haunt with just black walls... no props... no actors... just black walls.

When I am able to go pro I'll try my best to stay away from those silly filler rooms and try to put a great haunt together that I can be proud of.

Thanks for your input!

.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah, in all honesty you really don't need the building. Last year we had the haunted house in my actual house and it turned out great. The only bad thing was that there wasn't that much space to work with and this year we can't change up the layout that much (except for outside maybe) so we have small "cut scenes" throughout the haunt. One for instance was inside my shed which we created into an elevator. They literally would spend a good 3 minutes in my shed and we scared everyone in so many ways it was just ridiculous. First we had a moving wall effect to give the illusion that they were dropping, then we actually dropped the platform they were on, then we blasted their ankles with air and finally a corpse jumped out at the end (the corpse was supposed to be the last guest that didn't pay! muwhahahaha)


----------

